# GRC - Anyone trying it out?



## 2DogTrix (May 27, 2016)

Hey all,

I was curious if anyone on here was trying out GRC Dogsports? To oversimplify it uses old school pitbull sports and adds quite a bit of obedience and control and also has a qualifier test called the SR (social responsibility).

It's new but clubs are popping up here and there in the U.S. and Australia mostly but also a few other countries.

I am pretty intrigued by it but was curious if anyone else was looking into it. Maybe get this guy conditioned to take his tug game and apply it to a spring pole. He is a pretty mediocre wall climber but we're working on it. I don't have access to a slat mill but he runs a carpet mill nicely. He would probably benefit from me getting some weight pull gear too.

Obviously dude is a bully, not a pure pit, but his drives run more with his pit ancestors and he likes the work.


----------



## JenMorri88 (Jan 11, 2021)

So she herself came here for the answer to this question! And your dog is very beautiful and you can immediately see that it is sporty!) Just wonderful dog) Good luck to you)


----------



## 2DogTrix (May 27, 2016)

Thanks! I am part of the Colorado club. He is a sporty fellow and digs weight pull now that we have been conditioning for it.


----------

